# Turbo inlet pipes



## Sambombes (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking for a pair of turbo inlet pipes from a 2012 and later R35 gtr or wider pipes from tuners that would fit my 2009 GTR. 
thanks.


----------



## Sambombes (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Sambombes (Jan 23, 2014)

Any shop that anybody knows they have stock?
Thanks. I need them ASAP.


----------

